# Win Big with the Bee that has Moms Buzzing!- CLOSED. Congrats to 2 Winners!



## Mothering (Nov 4, 2010)

*This contest is closed. Congratulations to our two winners Kismetbaby and Nancyvly! You will be contacted via PM. *


Random Sequence Generator    PlaceHere is your sequence:Member*1**50**kismetbaby**2**44**Nancyvly *339brookescott88



*Random Sequence Generator from Random.org randomizes the list of post. The post at the top of the list is the winning post.

THANKS FOR PLAYING!

*Win Big with the Bee that has Moms Buzzing!*

Chelsea Bee is a family owed business in New Zealand. They specialize in manufacturing quality natural New Zealand made baby sleeping bags.

Mothers love the Chelsea Bee's 100% pure Merino Wool sleepwear and kids clothing because:


They are soft & non irritating to even the most sensitive skin
They regulate temperature to keep your baby warm in cool climates and dry in warm weather
They absorb moisture away from the body, so your little one can sleep comfortably through the night
They are adorable!

*The Prize:*

Chelsea Bee is offering the following prize to *two lucky MDC winners* of this contest:


1 Fitted Wrap (in your choice of Cream, Pink, or Olive Grey)
+ 1 Hat (in your choice of Cream, Pink, or Olive Grey) 
+ 1 Bodysuit (in your choice of Pink, Red, Navy, Olive Grey)

+ 1 Sleeping Bag (size 0-2 years, your choice of Pink, Red, Navy, Olive Grey),

Total value of *$245.85!!*


Prizes shown below:



*Interested? Here is how to enter:*


"*Like*" Chelsea Bee on Facebook
"*Follow*" Chelsea Bee on Twitter @Chelsea_Bee
*Post* here and tell us which Chelsea Bee garment is your favorite.

What are you waiting for? Like, Follow, Post and win big!

To view more Chelsea Bee Children's Clothing visit Chelsea Bee's online store.


----------



## caseykn (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd love to win this fantastic giveaway! I absolutely love the sleeping bags! My baby would be so snuggly and adorable in one.


----------



## caseykn (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh, I liked Chelsea Bee on facebook too.


----------



## LeaPea (Oct 7, 2009)

I love the hoodie!!


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

i would love to win this it looks so warm and snuggly, i love the hats they look so soft and warm. i also liked on FB and twitter!


----------



## Dolphin4176 (Apr 2, 2011)

Like on FB, follow on twitter and I love the hoodies!!


----------



## ebigley (Jul 1, 2011)

I would love to win the sleeping bag. It looks so snugly. I follow on Facebook.


----------



## SilvanaRose (Feb 19, 2009)

Liked on facebook but I don't have twitter  I love the sleeping bags. So practical and sweet!


----------



## pixie2603 (Jan 27, 2011)

I LOVE her Merino Wool Hoodies - wish they came in my size!


----------



## mamabeth59 (Jul 29, 2011)

My favorite Chelsea Bee garment is the Sleeping Bag. So comfy, so useful, so sweet! Yay for giveaways~!


----------



## mesa (Aug 19, 2006)

I love the sleeping bag too! My 9 month old (and soon the new bean as well) would love this stuff on our cold, wet Washington nights!


----------



## Blossom3h (Jul 29, 2011)

I would love to win the giveaway! The wrap would be so nice


----------



## Blossom3h (Jul 29, 2011)

I liked you on Facebook!


----------



## Jen5253 (May 7, 2008)

I love the sleeping bags! My kids tend to toss and turn and kick blankets off, so this would be perfect to keep them warm at night!


----------



## Blossom3h (Jul 29, 2011)

I am also following you on Twitter


----------



## BryMama (Jan 28, 2011)

liked on FB, and I like the wrap!


----------



## veronikarae (Apr 4, 2011)

I "liked" on facebook, and I LOVE the wool fitted wrap!! So snuggly looking!


----------



## MandeeTheGreat (May 1, 2009)

I liked on facebook but I do not have a twitter. I LOVE the merino wool gowns! It would be perfect for our LO due in January!


----------



## bobbyjk (May 10, 2007)

Liked, Followed, Posting  I would love a Merino Hoodie!!


----------



## hereyes (Jan 8, 2011)

Liked on FB, following on Twitter (@mrsreyes422), and Serena would love some Merino Bodysuits!


----------



## delaynaschneide (Jul 29, 2011)

I love the fitted wrap!


----------



## teamhendrix (Mar 31, 2011)

I liked on Facebook!


----------



## teamhendrix (Mar 31, 2011)

I love all of their products, honestly, but the fitted wrap is super-cool.


----------



## delaynaschneide (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh, and I liked on FB and am following on twitter... (delaynaschneide) again, I love wraps of all kinds


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

liked and followed! I like the hoodies, they look super cozy


----------



## bixbynerd (Jul 29, 2011)

Liked and Followed! I love everything but especially the bodysuits!


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

Ooo, those hoodies are my favorite. 

Liked on fb.


----------



## vtechmom (Sep 16, 2010)

Liked on Facebook, following on Twitter, and I looooove the wool pants


----------



## joeys_mom (Feb 11, 2007)

Done! I love the sleeping bag!


----------



## Karin Sinkula (Jul 29, 2011)

Would love to win such wonderful goodies! I have liked Chelsea Bee on facebook, but I don't tweet!


----------



## by-the-lake (Jul 2, 2008)

Liked on FB. Love Merino anything. Don't have Twitter though.


----------



## cjtuschen (Apr 21, 2011)

I like on FB....I really like the hoodies.


----------



## haurelia (Mar 12, 2009)

Liked on FB, don't have Twitter. 

The sleeping bag is awesome!


----------



## Taryn237 (Aug 20, 2006)

Love this: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Chelsea-Bee-Designer-Childrenswear/191849160058?sk=photos#!/photo.php?fbid=10150145797050059&set=a.10150145794115059.285557.191849160058&type=1&theater outfit. Their website is down??

taryn237 following on twitter and liked on FB.


----------



## amyjoyce79 (Feb 11, 2011)

Like on FB, follow on twitter. I love the sleeping bag, perfect our for cold Minnesota winters!


----------



## Rebeckam (May 26, 2011)

of the give away items, I love the infant wrap. But the toddler hoodie looks great! since I have one on the way in November I would love to win some of this cozy warmth!


----------



## seven7at7 (Jul 30, 2011)

I love the hoodie!


----------



## seven7at7 (Jul 30, 2011)

Liked on FB!


----------



## brookescott88 (May 24, 2004)

wow this would be amazing for us! we are having a new little one in about a month......thanks for the giveaway!

liked on fb and followed on twitter!


----------



## melbilbrey (Feb 28, 2011)

I love the red Pajama set! Lovely company.


----------



## taomom (Jul 8, 2011)

I like the wool fitted wrap  looks so cozy


----------



## melin (Mar 31, 2011)

The sleep bag looks and sounds divine. Snuggly and warm and breathable...


----------



## Kandle (Jun 28, 2011)

Liked on FB. The wrap looks wonderful. Love merino.


----------



## Nancyvly (Jul 30, 2011)

I am very excited about this giveaway! My son, Xavier, tosses and turns all night and hates blankets. The sleeping bag would come in pretty handy for him.

--Nancy


----------



## Gaye Durst (May 23, 2011)

Nice sleeping bag!


----------



## Gaye Durst (May 23, 2011)

Nice sleeping bag!


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

I would so love this give away  Do we have to like and follow?


----------



## snowangel182 (Sep 22, 2008)

I liked Chelsea on FB, and the sleeping bag is my favorite by far. My daughter sleeps in a grobaby right now, but wool would be so much better!


----------



## Nikiya (Feb 2, 2011)

I love the sleeping bag! It is all so lovely though.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Liked on facebook! And I love the Merino wool gown!


----------



## babygirlie (Jun 4, 2009)

i "liked" and "followed" her. I like the sleeping bag


----------



## melswan (Jun 27, 2011)

I like the fitted wrap!! Looks fabulous!


----------



## noodlz1974 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm not on twitter, but like on FB. I love the hoodies.

noodlz1974(at) hotmail.com


----------



## Faynilla (Jul 30, 2011)

i tweeted


----------



## Faynilla (Jul 30, 2011)

i liked the page on fb and i have to say the wool fitted wrap is my absolute favorite! the hoodie is my second favorite, but since im having twins and im in newborn mode, the wraps are just gorgeous!


----------



## howeberry (Mar 9, 2011)

Liked and Followed!

Love the hoodie. Simply adorable!


----------



## Stacey Hensel (Jul 7, 2011)

I love the wraps! We swaddled our son and it helped… a lot. These are so cute! I love merino wool, so soft. We use merino wool covers for our cloth diapers.


----------



## StrongFeather (Mar 13, 2009)

love the hoodies


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

I liked Chelsea Bee on facebook and my favorite item is the sleep sack as my son who is almost one has out gown his merino sleep sack, the arms are too small.


----------



## annier (Aug 1, 2011)

I love the sleeping bags- perfect for the winter baby that I'm expecting (in Vermont, in December!). I liked on Facebook and followed on Twitter as well.


----------



## danipoppins (Aug 12, 2010)

"like"d on Facebook and following on Twitter (@dani_poppins). The sleeping bags are delicious, perfect for babes that like to kick off blankets. My bub would be so snug in one this winter.


----------



## darlawoods (Jan 20, 2011)

I love the sleeping bags! Those are a great way to keep warm in Chicago, without spiking up the heat!


----------



## thankfulmama60 (Aug 1, 2011)

I Like and follow! I also love the sleeping bags!


----------



## cpcable (Jun 25, 2011)

Love everything, but the fitted wrap is my fav.


----------



## 143mickey (Apr 19, 2011)

*The Merino Wool Gown is my favorite!*


----------



## 143mickey (Apr 19, 2011)

I liked Chelsea Bee on FB


----------



## 143mickey (Apr 19, 2011)

I follow Chelsea_Bee on twitter!


----------



## dustileigh (Apr 4, 2011)

Liked on Facebook!!


----------



## dustileigh (Apr 4, 2011)

The bodysuits are my favorite!!


----------



## laughingheir (Jul 29, 2008)

Liked & posted (no twittering)


----------



## KnKsmomma (Jul 7, 2011)

Liked on FB, followed on Twitter and we love the gowns and sleeping bags and wrap and hat and bodysuit.....  Thanks for this awesome giveaway!!!!


----------



## cpcable (Jun 25, 2011)

"Liked" on Facebook!


----------



## Cwalkr (Apr 12, 2011)

Love the sleeping bags. I liked on Facebook but don't have Twitter. Thanks for the giveaway.

catherinewalker_2000 at yahoo dot com


----------



## cpcable (Jun 25, 2011)

"Following" on Twitter!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

it's a toss up between the fitted wrap and the sleeping bag -- love 'em both.

i "like"d and am following.


----------



## Kelly Lafrance (Jun 23, 2011)

i must win!!!!!! XD


----------



## BZMama (Aug 2, 2011)

The hoodies are lovely.


----------



## mhemingson (Feb 10, 2011)

1. I like Chelsea Bee on FB.

2. I follow her on twitter.

3. I like the body suit.


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

I liked Chelsea Bee on Facebook. I would love one of those baby merino gowns to snuggle my new little one on the way in!!!!


----------



## starrlamia (Dec 28, 2010)

liked on facebook, no twitter account, love the wrap


----------



## mrsmilton0304 (Aug 4, 2011)

love the baby wrap.


----------



## mrsmilton0304 (Aug 4, 2011)

Following on Twitter.


----------



## kwucin35 (Apr 4, 2011)

I liked Chelsea Bee on facebook, followed on twitter, and i think the little wool hats are adorable!


----------



## mechele johnson (Jun 28, 2011)

I liked Chealsea Bee on FB as Mechele JOhnson

[email protected]


----------



## mechele johnson (Jun 28, 2011)

I love the Wool Hoodie in Pink.

[email protected]


----------



## alonso2904 (Aug 4, 2011)

Like on FB.

[email protected]


----------



## alonso2904 (Aug 4, 2011)

Follow on Twitter as @alonso2904.

[email protected]


----------



## alonso2904 (Aug 4, 2011)

Love the sleeping bags!

[email protected]


----------



## alonso2904 (Aug 4, 2011)

Love the sleeping bags!

[email protected]


----------



## mariannav81 (Aug 4, 2011)

love their stuff! the hats are my fav - its so hard to find quality cute hats


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

What nice stuff! I love the pink body suits - they must be so soft and nice in the winter. (I'm in Canada - we have a lot of winter here.)

Liked, followed and posted.


----------



## FranPT2 (Jul 1, 2011)

I liked on FB, am following on Twitter (@franpt2), and I love the Merino Hoodie!

francieg at juno dot com


----------



## Songbird1083 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd love to win the sleeping bag in green. My baby would look like a pea in a pod!


----------



## IsYourMamaALMA (Jun 17, 2011)

Those merino hoodies in the online store are almost too cute for words!! Anything in merino wool would be perfect for our cool NH nights!


----------



## IsYourMamaALMA (Jun 17, 2011)

And I liked on FB!!


----------



## Losmum (Aug 4, 2011)

I "liked" on facebook, but I do not twitter, but I love love love the chelsea bee clothing and sleeping bags!!! And my little lamb loves being all snuggly and warm at night in her "sleepy bag" and I don't have to worry about her over heatingbecause it is merino and breathes!!! I would absolutely be thrilled to win this package!!!!


----------



## redclover (Mar 5, 2008)

liked you...

and my favs are the body suits. awesome.


----------



## brunarosa (Mar 1, 2011)

So cute! I want! I liked and followed! @dowriteshare


----------



## AAbreu (Jun 16, 2011)

Love this! Liked on Facebook (don't have twitter). The gown is gorgeous!!


----------



## pomegranates (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm expecting my second child in march and i think he/she would look absolutely adorable in one of those merino wool gowns!

p.s. just liked on facebook and am following on twitter (@pomegranates) as well


----------



## patrickquirke (May 26, 2011)

We really love the Merino Wool Bodysuit it is so cute, Bbay Daisy would look adorable in it. We have liked Chelsea Bee on facebook and following on twitter


----------



## elieat (Jan 8, 2008)

What a sweet look in the Merino Gown! I would love to win this!


----------



## elieat (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh, and I made sure to 'Like' on Facebook.


----------



## Natalie D Horn (Aug 5, 2011)

LIke on Facebook! Do not have Twitter....but would love to win! Love the hoodie!!!!


----------



## hipmamma (Mar 4, 2006)

I like the fitted wrap pink


----------



## hipmamma (Mar 4, 2006)

its a Like on facebook...


----------



## jmarieperotti (Aug 4, 2011)

I absolutely love the idea of a baby sleeping bag!!! I've lived in Colorado for the past 8 years (prior to now) and definitely revel in the notion of body temperature regulation, especially living in an area where the seasons can be so extreme. With babies, it's even more important to attain. I love that I found out about your line of baby clothes even if I'm not lucky enough to win the package....I'd love to invest in your clothing.


----------

